# Help! Hole in Crop



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi everyone,

Someone on another list rescued a cat caught pigeon yesterday and just discovered that there is a hole in the crop of the bird.

Does anyone know how to treat this or what to do?

Terry Whatley


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

Terry it can be sewed up use some fishing line maybe a 5 lb test clean the area and remove all feathers and then just sew. I have done this and it turned out well .. Is it a big hole?? just wondered


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lee,

Thanks for the info .. I just realized I don't know how to forward your message from this board to the person who needs it. I will just repeat your message in a new one to her. Don't know how large the hole is but will find out and post later.

Thanks again!

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

So sorry to hear about this!

If it's a laceration through the crop, sutures are required, inside and out. I have heard of small holes in a crop sealing up and healing, but not a serious laceration...

************
Dr. Marx writes:

"One common injury in young birds is lacerations which actually involve several layers of tissue and may even involve the crop area. In such cases those youngsters may fly home, but as they attenpt to drink water and eat food, the food and water leak out through the wound. If the crop is torn, it has to be sutured separately from the skin and in that situation you obviously want a dissolving stitch because those threads will be buried."

"...get all foriegn material out and trim away the dead tissue...pluck the feathers around the edge of skin lacerations..."

"The big thing in suturing skin is not to let the skin edges turn inward or fold under because that seriously delays healing, especially if feather follicles are involved."

************

He does not recommend bandaging the repair.

He does mention that cotton thread can be used, but must be removed after the wound closes, and it may leave small lumps along the wound site where the pigeons body reacted to the thread.

Elsewhere in his book, Dr. Marx describes the careful use of Super Glue instead of sutures for closing external lacerations.

Good luck with your little patient!

--Ray


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Terry,
Just curious...
Did they do an operation on the crop, and did the bird survive? 
Regards,
Carl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Carl,

I don't know the outcome yet for this bird. Terri (not me but the lady who rescued the bird) has not posted what happened. As soon as I know, I will post it here.

Terry Whatley


----------

